# Leatt Brace experience anyone?



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

Are any of you other lady DHers using a Leatt brace? Looking for feedback on comfort, compatibility with Dainese safety jacket, is there the full range of motion? Is there room for " the girls" under those straps?
Thanks!


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

*Leatt Brace*

Yes I use it. Put your armor on 1st, then the brace, then your DH helmet. I don't wear the straps, don't need them. The brace doesn't move on me. Not much restriction, I mean you can't turn your head completely around, but don't need to do that anyways! If you live in the Los Angeles area, just go to their facility in Valencia and they will fit you for it!


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

Not female and not a downhiller, but I have been researching neck braces for motocross use. There is some controversy surrounding the Leatt brace based on where it sits and braces on your shoulders. Impacts to the Leatt have caused spinal injuries and broken collarbones. 

Before buying a Leatt, also check out the Omega brace. It braces on the shoulders and spine differently, plus is open in the front so it's easier to put on.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

MichauxYeti said:


> Not female and not a downhiller, but I have been researching neck braces for motocross use. There is some controversy surrounding the Leatt brace based on where it sits and braces on your shoulders. Impacts to the Leatt have caused spinal injuries and broken collarbones.
> 
> Before buying a Leatt, also check out the Omega brace. It braces on the shoulders and spine differently, plus is open in the front so it's easier to put on.


Not a female, but a downhiller here. I was 100% set on the idea of the leatt brace until I've been reading some of these "other" views. I just want to be sure it won't cause any injury that wouldn't happen without it. Even if it prevents 1% of neck injuries its worth it, as long as it doesn't cause any extra injuries that would otherwise not happen. Although, I'd be fine if it made a potentially paralyzing neck injury into a annoying collerbone injury, I'm just not sure thats the case. I guess I'd like to see some proof of its effectiveness and safety (not by Leatt) before I wear one.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't read any reliable source that says it will hurt you. But its been mentioned on this and other forums. I also haven't read any 3rd party testing that confirms it will help either. The only reason I'm concerned is it might somehow "leverage" your neck??? I don't know, I just want to be sure its a positive thing only!


----------



## Firecrackerktm (Jul 16, 2009)

Doesn't 661 and/or Alpinestars have something similar? 

I've seen a lot of Leatts used in MX, but while I love my moto I'm primarily a woods rider and I can't quite justify the $$$$ and additional amount of crap on my body.


----------



## htpride (Mar 30, 2009)

I use a Leatt brace with Dianese jacket...I put the brace on then put the jacket on; it snugs the brace up really nice...I've not used the straps yet. I feel I don't need them...the Dianese jacket really snugs it in.

I've read some reviews that there may be some movement restrictions with certain helmets...so you may want to bring your lid with you when you try it on. The Leatt I have has small screws on the back "deck" to allow for some adjustment; if helmet clearance is an issue. I've read of some injuries with the brace...the most common being a broken clavicle; still better than the alternative, though.


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's a recent thread from ThumperTalk: http://www.thumpertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=796031


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I've seen a number of people who have switched from a spine protector to a Leatt brace, saying it's hard to get the two to work together well so they don't like using both. I don't have a Leatt, but I would make sure you try it on with your spine protection to make sure they can work together. Apparently some do not.

I've been a little hesitant to buy one just because I know that when I had a bigger/more protective upper body jacket (Dainese Wave) - I started not wearing it at all. It was just too uncomfortable and when I raised my shoulders the armor hit my helmet, and the big hard chest plate was incredibly annoying and the whole thing drove me crazy. I found myself doing lift served riding with nothing but elbow and shin guards just because I didn't like wearing my armor. Now I have a Fox Launch jacket, which has a soft chest plate and smaller shoulder pads and it's 100% more comfortable, so I wear it all the time for DH. I guess I'm a little nervous that I'd spend all that money and then feel so uncomfortable I wouldn't use it, or I'd be tempted to use it instead of spine protection (like so many people seem to do) and that doesn't really make much sense to me either.


----------



## eschmid (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hydration Pack w/Leatt Brace?*

I too have been thinking about getting a neck brace. I am worried I will not be able to wear my hydration pack with it. I actually have taken the spine protactor off of my body armor and have been using my hydration back to cushion the blows to my back instead. My pack actually saved my spine once! I do not like riding without water and my tools to fix my bike even at lift serve areas. Does anyone ride with a hydration pack and a Leatt brace?


----------



## Baalloo (Aug 7, 2008)

*Leatt Brace w/hydration pack *

I've been wearing a Leatt Brace for a while now and I've tried many different types of body armour and hydration packs. I feel naked without the brace now, and I don't even notice it's there when I'm riding.:thumbsup: I'm using the Knox Warrior body armour that was specially built to take a Leatt Brace. It works a treat but I still haven't found a hydration pack that won't push the brace up into my helmet. We're just doing short 3 - 6 minute runs so while it's not too hot at the moment I'm leaving the water in the uplift van and just taking a Fox waist pack with my tools in it. Does anyone know of a hydration pack that can be used with the Leatt Brace?


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

*My 2 cents*

For just about every safety device there are people who have a story of its "failure" or injury caused by one. Some people don't wear seatbelt when driving because they have heard of people being strangled by it or not able to release it to get out of the vehicle in time.

My advice, if you would rather break a collar bone vs breaking your neck, wear the brace...
Very smart engineers have put time and energy into designing these devices...


----------

